# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مشكلة] فقع راسي هاالجهاز ،، أنجدوني ،،

## للدموع إحساس

*الســــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة اللهـ و بركاتهـ ،،*
*بدخل في الموضوع على طوووول ،،*
*هاالجهاز فقع راسي كل يوم و طالع لي بـ سالفهـ ،،*
*شوفو لي حل ،،*
*كلما أفتح صفحة نت ،، يعلق ،،*
*و لما أدخل بحث و أبحث يفتح لي صفحات و يدخل بكل بساطهـ ،،*
*لكن لما أدخل على رابط معين يرجع يعلق ،،*
*و لما أدخل عاالمفضلهـ كمان يخرف ،،*
*و لما احاول أفتح صفحة الأبتسامات كمان ما يرضى و يعلق و يفتح لي ألف صفحهـ ،،*
*و كلهم خرطي ،، و ما يرضى يطلع منهم ،،*
*وش سالفتهـ ما ادري ،،*
*حتى بريدي ما يرضى يفتح ،،*
*وين المشكلهـ مو عارفهـ ،،*
*ياالي عندكم خبرهـ في هاالشغلات أنجدوني ،،*
*فجر قلبي عسى قلبهـ ينفجر ،،*
*لا تطنشوني يرحم والديكم ،،*
*ماني عرفهـ ويش أسوي فيهـ ،،*
*البارحهـ كان ما فيهـ شي و من اليوم الصبح ،،*
*أبتدت فشالتهـ الفاشل ،،*
*أنتظركم لا تحقروني ،،*
*خاالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=7715

جربي هذا الحل انك تحذفي جميع الملفات الانترنت ..

كل المودة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الســــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة اللهـ و بركاتهـ ،،*
*سويت مثل ما قلت ،،*
*و حاولت أفتح المفضلهـ ،،*
*و الحالهـ نفسها ما تغيرت ،،*
*عموماً ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*و عســــــــــــــــــاكـ دوووم عاالقوة ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## king of love

انا صار عندي مثل ما صار الش طلعي الجهاز الى اقرب محل شكله عندش فايروس او يمب اله فورمات

----------


## ومضة امل

وديه لمحل كمبيوتر عشان يجوفون ليش حل 
وأنصحش قبل ما تودينه تخزنين كل شي تبغينه في فلاش بعدين تودينه لأن يمكن يسوون له فورمات
ان شاء الله ما يحتاج وتكون المشكله بسيطه 
الله يساعدج الكمبيوترات اذا صاروا علل يعلون الجبد وياهم 
اجوف في الحجي الي عندنا  :angry:  :mad: 

دمتي بود
وما يجوف كمبيوترج شر  :bleh:  :shiny:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهـ و بركاتهـ ،،*
*تسلمون وربي يخليكم ،،*
*الجهاز صار في محل تصليح الحين ،،*
*و ما يهمكم ياالـ غواااالي تم حفظ حاجياتي على فلاااش ،،*
*و الوعد بكرهـ إن شاء اللهـ يرجع سالم ،،*
*بـ بركات دعائكم ،،*
*و نفتكـ من الطرارهـ ،،*
*شكراً لـ جميل توقفكم الراااائع ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------

